# Single demasoni ok?



## FourSeamer (Jun 30, 2010)

Hello all, new to keeping cichlids, as will be evident from my question.

I stocked my tank (36 gallons) with three red zebras (one male and two females), two electric yellow labs and two demasoni. Now I know two demasoni was a bad idea.

One of them is dead this morning, is it ok to keep the other in the tank as a solo or will be beat on the other species? If so, I will take him back to the store.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

Probably not ok to keep him with your current tank size. What are the dimensions?

The male red zebra will probably become too aggressive for your females for two reasons - tank is too small for the female zebras to avoid the male and not enough females to spread out the aggression.


----------



## FourSeamer (Jun 30, 2010)

24 " wide x 19 " high x 12" wide.

Everyone else in the tank seems to be doing ok together, the only other fish that looks remotely like the demasoni is the male Zebra and he is very pale blue and about 30% bigger than the demasoni. I should add that the largest fish in the tank is the male zebra and he is about 3 inches or so.

I have lots of rockwork and caves in the tank so aggression hasn't been an issue until now, the tank has only been stocked with cichlids for about 2 weeks though. It previously was a community freshwater tank.


----------



## GotCichlids? (May 21, 2010)

+1 to Kanorin Demis work best in colonies of 18-20 as you just found out! I also started in this hobby with a smaller tank thinking it was big (thanks to the LFS) it was a 37g bow front and I quickly found out this was only enough room for one small colony of a dwarf species; and by colony I mean like 1m to 4-5 females. A 36g tank will simply not be enough room for any full sized mbuna. With that said some dwarfs won't work either b/c they have to be kept in higher numbers case and point your example Demis! I don't know if you bought that tank new or had it already but if new and you really want to get into the hobby I suggest taking it back and upgrading to at least a four foot 55g as this is basically the min for any full sized species 5-6". 
In this link is the cookie cutter section http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/q ... e_list.php and as you can see not much variety to have once you get below a 40g long and keep in mind though you tank is 36?g it isn't basically the same as a 40g b/c this is referring to a 40g long. Cichlids like to swim horizontally not up and down a must know when stocking a lower sized tank! Good luck


----------



## FourSeamer (Jun 30, 2010)

I am coming to the conclusion that if I want to keep cichlids I will need a bigger tank. The wall I have the 36 on could easily handle a 48 inch long tank so I am looking at 65-75 gallon tanks on Craigslist now. Probably will get that and set up the 36 as a smaller colony tank as you suggest. My wife really likes the yellow labs so maybe that...


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

> I am coming to the conclusion that if I want to keep cichlids I will need a bigger tank. The wall I have the 36 on could easily handle a 48 inch long tank so I am looking at 65-75 gallon tanks on Craigslist now.


 :thumb:


----------



## GotCichlids? (May 21, 2010)

Labs will get up to 6" and the 36g really won't be a good home for the yellows the lack of room will just cause aggression even if you only have like 3-4. Looking into the dwarfs if you wife really wants the keep cichlids in that tank there are some really pretty and interesting species and most are even docile enough to keep with other small community fish that will help make the tank look full. I see that you live in the dallas area and I was going to suggest you look on Craigslist for tanks but you are already on that! My best friend lives in Grapevine, TX kind of close to you and I find him deals on tank in that area all the time! I will say that I'm glad you are looking for the 75g tank over the 55g! I wish I had done this b/c they are the same length 48" height 20" and the catch is five more inches in width 55g 13" 75g 18" and trust me it makes a huge difference when adding your rocks and stocking! I have even found some on there for you to look at as the page was already up from me looking for a new tank for my friend this morning here you go hope this helps !!!

55g for sale good price with stand:
http://dallas.craigslist.org/sdf/for/1831676779.html

65g good price I personally don't like the wood look but you will also want to make sure its at least 4 feet long:
http://dallas.craigslist.org/sdf/for/1831607043.html

55g good price lots of stuff included would still need additional filtration for cichlids though not a big deal!:
http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/for/1794364361.html

55g best deal I have seen in a long time I would look at it first and make sure everything is up and running when you get there if i was in this area i would buy this in a heart beat and I have already told my friend about it so there is some competition:
http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/for/1830848784.html

75g nice set up I would try and talk them down between 250-300 but you would be well on your way:
http://dallas.craigslist.org/sdf/for/1829889982.html

100g tank stand canopy lights and filter 250 good deal:
http://dallas.craigslist.org/sdf/for/1829414204.html

Well I'm sure you can take it over from there! good luck


----------



## Cognition (Oct 14, 2009)

generally speaking, used tanks go for a dollar a gallon. I don't really know about the stand/ and other equipment. but 300 is very close to what I paid for my 75g brand new w/ stand, tank, lights, and hood.

Just Throwing my $.02 in


----------

